# Situation with tax accountant question



## Victor (Sep 22, 2018)

So my state revenue department sent me a bill for several hundred dollars plus
100. for interest, penalty for a mistake made in 2015 by a AARP tax man
where I had my taxes done. (They were  too complicated for me) and the supervisor
checked the return over, said okay. Then I used this supervisor for 2 other tax returns
because he seemed cheaper than others. I am sure I got this bill because of an
previous error by this man mentioned in another post.

So he says that the state erred and I don't owe anything, but he takes over 2
weeks now studying the return and helping me--without pay. (He knows he is
partly at fault) He is nice but I can't understand why he takes so long.
Is he confused or what? I do not have all the paperwork for that year, maybe
that is why.   You think I should keep calling him or send an email? I hate
waiting for answers.
I will be using another accountant in future.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm not sure what you are expecting from this man other than perhaps a refund of your original tax prep fee.

I would render unto Caesar the things that are Caesar's and move on.

Good luck next year!


----------



## Victor (Sep 22, 2018)

What are you saying?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 22, 2018)

Victor said:


> What are you saying?



I'm saying that I would not bother/trust this guy to review my taxes.  

I would just pay the state and move on.

If I honestly believed that it was an error I would go to a reputable third party and pay them to review the taxes and represent me.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 24, 2018)

I agree with Aunt Bea.  Probably the most this preparer would be liable for anyway, even if you could prove he was at fault, would be the interest (and maybe a refund of what you paid him).   If an error was made, you'll still owe the taxes and the longer it drags out the more the penalties and interest will pile up.


----------

